# 1/2" roughing gouge??



## monkeynutz (Mar 7, 2008)

Would like to get some opinions.  I've been thinking about adding a 1/2" roughing gouge (like the Crown #229) to my tools.  My bigger RG just chews up blanks, even though it's very sharp, and just seems like overkill anyway.  But I'm getting tired of rounding and roughing down with a spindle gouge, and think the 1/2" RG might be just the ticket.  Thoughts?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 7, 2008)

Whatever size you have/use, you must get used to and master. I use a 1" spindle gouge to knock off corners the switch to the skew. I don't know how big your "bigger" gouge is. A one incher or smaller should be very useful.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm with Frank on this one.  Doesn't matter WHAT the TOOL is, just how YOU work with it.

Try a half-inch you can borrow, then see if that's your DREAM tool.


IF you add to your profile WHERE you ARE, you might get a volunteer to help you out!!


----------



## monkeynutz (Mar 7, 2008)

The roughing gouge I have is a 1", and I am very comfortable with it on larger work, but I can't get used to its ponderous nature on pen blanks.  Just not comfortable to me on small pieces.  My neighbor has a massive 1-1/2" RG that could build log houses, and he uses it for pens!  I know they also come in 3/4" and 5/8", but the 1/2" seems like it'd be more sensible on pens.  The skew is another story in itself.  I cannot master a planing cut, even after months of trying, yet I can plane with a spindle gouge like a pro.  Go figure...


----------



## rherrell (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monkeynutz_
> 
> The roughing gouge I have is a 1", and I am very comfortable with it on larger work, but I can't get used to its ponderous nature on pen blanks.  Just not comfortable to me on small pieces.  My neighbor has a massive 1-1/2" RG that could build log houses, and he uses it for pens!  I know they also come in 3/4" and 5/8", but the 1/2" seems like it'd be more sensible on pens.  The skew is another story in itself.  I cannot master a planing cut, even after months of trying, yet I can plane with a spindle gouge like a pro.  Go figure...



Well DANG, seems kind of obvious. Use your spindle gouge! Spindle gouges work just fine on pen blanks.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you watched Alan Lacer's videos on using a skew?  I had a lot of trouble with a skew until I watched his videos.  I haven't used a gouge since then.  I use it start to finish whether the blank is square or round.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 7, 2008)

People can get hung up on doing things "by the book" whether that is tool selection or sharpening angles on tools etc.

Whats right is what works for you!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 7, 2008)

I use a deep fluted 1" roughing gouge.
I use the bottom of the flute to knock off the corners and the sides of the gouge like a skew.

YMMD


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> I use a deep fluted 1" roughing gouge.
> I use the bottom of the flute to knock off the corners and the sides of the gouge like a skew.
> ...



To tell the truth, I don't know of a 'roughing gouge' has a different flute and grind than an ordinary spindle gouge. My 1 1/2" 'roughing gouge' just looks like a big spindle gouge.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.turnedtreasures.com/tools/spindle_gouges/spindle_gouges.html

A roughing gouge or more precisely a spindle roughing gouge is usually made from flat bar stock.

A spindle gouge is usually made from a piece of round bar. Most spindle gouges come from the factory with, in my opinion, a pretty useless grind or profile and the first thing I usually so is regrind it to a fingernail profile.


----------



## monkeynutz (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> Have you watched Alan Lacer's videos on using a skew?  I had a lot of trouble with a skew until I watched his videos.  I haven't used a gouge since then.  I use it start to finish whether the blank is square or round.


I have not.  I will explore to see if I can find them.  Maybe I'll have an epiphany, like when I woke up one morning and could hit a golf ball straight.


----------



## monkeynutz (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rherrell_Well DANG, seems kind of obvious. Use your spindle gouge! Spindle gouges work just fine on pen blanks.


At the moment, that's pretty much what I do.  However, I am not content to be proficient in only one tool, and would like to knock the corners off stuff without having to use my "gamer".


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The brand I use is a Ashley Isles. I purchased the tool without a handle a few years ago from another turner. The sides are parallel and the flute is about 1/2" deep. Think of a deep U.

BTW, I misspoke before, it's a 3/4" gouge, measuring the American way  
http://www.turningtools.co.uk/shop1/shopenter.html


----------



## pipeyeti (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm with Ron. Works for me.


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 7, 2008)

I prefer to use my 1'' spindle gouge instead of my 1/2'' to rough blanks...

I bought cheap tools from Harbor Freight and all the gouges seem the same: cut from a round stock (I though all gouges were). Believe it or not, they have been working fine for me (granted they probably suck compared to expensive high quality chisels).

It would be nice if you could borrow a 1/2'' to give it a try. It might feel as good as you think compared to a 1'' tool.


----------



## marionquill (Mar 7, 2008)

I use a 1" roughing gouge and could use it for the whole pen, in most cases, and where I couldn't use it all the way, I could switch to the 1/4" spindle gouge to match up the bushings, however, I typically use the 1" roughing gouge to round out the blank, then switch to a 1/2" round nose scraper. I have a 3/4" roughing gouge but find it to be mostly ineffective when compared to the 1".

Jason


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 7, 2008)

hey monkeynutz, i commonly use a 1/2" roughing gouge (the one that came with the HF set of tools) to take my blanks down a bit and then use a skew for the final shaping.


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 7, 2008)

When using a 1'' gouge for roughing, I rotate it when I reach the end of the blank. This allows to cut all the way to the end of the blanks, independently of center clearance. I never have to use a smaller gouge. Just make sure it's sharp on its entire width.

As soon as I can, I move to a 1/2'' skew. I didn't know better when I started turning and played with skews right away. It's good I didn't read too much about them because, for pens, they really are a lot easier than most people think.


----------



## monkeynutz (Mar 8, 2008)

On the (sub)topic of the Alan Lacer skew chisel videos, the going rate seems to be $35 each for the two titles.  Anybody know where I can save a few bucks?  (There's none on Ebay or the other used outlets right now.)


----------



## wendell (Mar 8, 2008)

I am in a similar boat skew wise.  I use a 3/4" roughing gouge to turn my pen blanks round then switch to a 1/2" roughing gouge to finish things.  The 1/2" gouge I use is an Ashley Iles model that is made from round bar stock.  I really like this tool.

Wendell


----------



## fafow (Mar 8, 2008)

I used to use a 3/4 roughing gouge, then move to a skew when the blank is round.  A few months back I was given a Hunter #4 and the roughing gouge hasn't been touched since.  I absolutely love this tool.  I use it to get the blank round and then to get it close to final size.  Then I move to a skew and a 3/8 spindle gouge.  I get a cleaner cut with the Hunter than I did with the roughing gouge and I can remove wood faster with it.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monkeynutz_
> 
> On the (sub)topic of the Alan Lacer skew chisel videos, the going rate seems to be $35 each for the two titles.  Anybody know where I can save a few bucks?  (There's none on Ebay or the other used outlets right now.)



See if there is a turning club where you live, they will most likely have a lending library of videos. Possibly Netflix might have it or another one like it. Volume one is the best for instruction, volume two has projects, but assumes you've already watched the first one. 

By the way, I use a 1 1/4" roughing gouge for getting my blanks round and shaped, go to the skew when I start getting close to final shape. That saves on sharpening the skew, and the big roughing gouge has a lot of edge which I make full use of. On acrylic blanks, it's all skew. 

Dan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That seems to be an authoritative information source. And the explanation is interesting. It is also very different from what I have been taught. Now, I don't know what is what with spindle gouges. It may just be that the term is misused. I'm going to research this some more. I do belong to a turning club and feel certain that a discussion on these two types of tools would have happened sometime in the past years I have belonged. I'll probably start a new thread on this after I figure out wats wat.


----------



## chigdon (Mar 8, 2008)

Depending on the wood, I often use an 1-1/4" RG for the entire pen.  I use it more like a traditional gouge rather then a RG.


----------

